# 87 Starter Problem



## thorn87d21 (Jun 2, 2007)

Just started having an issue lately with the starter on my 87 4cyl 2wd 5speed. Heres the problem for the interested owners out there. When the engine is cold and not run over night etc.. the truck will try to start but sounds like you are trying to start it while its already running and makes a very loud grinding sound. Now after the truck has been run for awhile and you shut it off and back on a few min later it will fire right up without as much noise or problem. Any clue whats going on? The truck has always made a grinding sound slightly upon starting but got worse now with the cold weather. I read somewhere before that there are 2 different starter designs for these trucks because of the amount of teeth on the ring gear? am I correct? 

Any help would be great because it sounds like it is going to leave me stranded any day now if I dont get around to fixing it soon.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Not sure if it applies ,but my Ford F-150 had the same issue. The bendex throws wrong depending on temp. I was told shimming would solve it, but had no clue which side to shim. I solved the issue by giving away the Ford. Hey, I've got a HardBody.... who needs a gas guzzling 302.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check the solenoid for the starter


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You may just need a new starter. I would check the flywheel ring gear teeth condition to make sure that there are no chipped or broken teeth as well as the drive of the starter. Make sure the battery connections and starter connections are clean and tight and load test the battery cold. If all that is good and there is nothing else obvious, I would replace it with a genuine Nissan reman. starter ( I do not recommend aftermarket starters or alternators as I've seen a lot of problems with them).

Here's a list of Nissan reman. starter part #'s:

(Following list for D21, 2WD, Z24i, M/T ):

US prod., 11/85-8/87, P/N: 23300-80W00R (*Note: This should be the number for your HB. Confirm pro. date)

US prod., Cal. emissions cert., 7/87-8/89, P/N: 23300-18C60R
US prod., 10/87-8/89, P/N: 23300-17C00R


----------



## thorn87d21 (Jun 2, 2007)

I actually went out last night and went to remove the starter and was just about finished and could not get the lower bolt off for the life of me even with a 12 point socket. I ended up bringing it to a local shop and now when the truck fires up it makes a quick bang from the engine area? I myself dreaded bringing it anywhere because I wanted to check on the flywheel myself to look for chipped teeth etc.. The starter itself is aftermarket but the starter came with a computer slip from the manufacture showing the load and voltage tests that it passed. Does not look like a cheapo starter but yes OEM is the best from Nissan etc.. Ill let you know what happens this sunday when my friend that is a tech for Chevrolet puts it on his lift and helps me change out the tailshaft seal.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Go through the fenderwell to get at the bolts easier...


----------



## marc780 (Sep 6, 2007)

sounds like the first starter had a sticky solenoid, you solved that problem but not you have a bang sound? Holy crap. The other fellow is right, maybe you need a new flywheel because perhaps just about all your teeth are messed up. The clue that it is the flywheel teeth is iff the problem is intermittent, meaning some teeth work and some are wrecked. 
Since you changed starters and still have a weird starter problem, what smj said is right, so the next time you yank the starter out, crawl under, have someone turn the engine with a breaker bar and socket and take a good close look at the flywheel teeth. If they are badly chewed, time to yank the trans out and change the flywheel for a new one.

AND if the teeth seem ok and still sharp, maybe the flywheel got warped somehow. The only other thing it could be is starter alignment but this is pretty much bulletproof as i've never heard of a starter that needed shimming (except the other fellow mentioned a Ford but they are junkola from the get-go anyway, if you buy a Ford be prepared for hassles cause you could fill volumes with all of Ford's designed-in defects.)


----------

